# NOTICE this is the derailer and ogf get together thread.



## sherman51

we have a couple of dates to check out to see who can come. dec 21st is one option jan the 18th is another option. we are planning to find a spot in Columbus. if you have a good place that can handle up let us know. check this thread and the derailer thread for updates. everybody is invited. if the crowd gets to large we can all chip in and rent something. post here or for now let saugeye tom know when would be the best time. tom hasn't offered to help yet. i'm just hoping he will. he did a great job last yr. if anyone want to volunteer to run the show please say so. I live way over in Indiana and an to far away.

sherman51 + 1
outwest + 1


----------



## G.lock

G. Lock +1
I'd vote Jan. 18 , the weekend before X-mas is family time and you guys can't compete with the grands.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> we have a couple of dates to check out to see who can come. dec 21st is one option jan the 18th is another option. we are planning to find a spot in Columbus. if you have a good place that can handle up let us know. check this thread and the derailer thread for updates. everybody is invited. if the crowd gets to large we can all chip in and rent something. post here or for now let saugeye tom know when would be the best time. tom hasn't offered to help yet. i'm just hoping he will. he did a great job last yr. if anyone want to volunteer to run the show please say so. I live way over in Indiana and an to far away.
> 
> sherman51 + 1
> outwest + 1


 Sherm dont know Columbus too well Maybe Fastwater will handle it


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm dont know Columbus too well Maybe Fastwater will handle it


that would be great. come on fw do this for the many.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

G.lock said:


> G. Lock +1
> I'd vote Jan. 18 , the weekend before X-mas is family time and you guys can't compete with the grands.


I was thinking more jan the 18th. everything is over by then. anybody else for jan the 18th.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

I will most surely be there please put me down


----------



## privateer

Jan 16-20 is Cleveland Boat show and the NorthEast Ohio Sportsman show. Surprised to find the Sports show is still ongoing. not sure that either of these is really a conflict - just a fyi...


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll repeat what I said in the derail thread, one possible place is Burnzie's which is a neighborhood bar/restaurant similar to the place for last January's meet. It's easy to find at I-270 and Rt. 40W (West Broad St.).

Get on 40W and at the very first light, go south. Navigate the silly little roundabout and the bar is right there ... in front of the Home Depot where i used to work.

Last January we had about 20 - 30 people, right?

BTW there is also a Rooster's in the same neighborhood.


----------



## 0utwest

scioto_alex said:


> I'll repeat what I said in the derail thread, one possible place is Burnzie's which is a neighborhood bar/restaurant similar to the place for last January's meet. It's easy to find at I-270 and Rt. 40W (West Broad St.).
> 
> Get on 40W and at the very first light, go south. Navigate the silly little roundabout and the bar is right there ... in front of the Home Depot where i used to work.
> 
> Last January we had about 20 - 30 people, right?
> 
> BTW there is also a Rooster's in the same neighborhood.


WE had about 20 I believe .


----------



## ress

alex sounds like your up to it.


----------



## 1basshunter

Let just not go to a dive of a place!!!!! Good food good beer along with the chance to meet some great friends


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> I will most surely be there please put me down


is that a + 1 or will you come alone?



privateer said:


> Jan 16-20 is Cleveland Boat show and the NorthEast Ohio Sportsman show. Surprised to find the Sports show is still ongoing. not sure that either of these is really a conflict - just a fyi...


from what i've heard its not worth missing a ogf gettogether to go, so lets leave it the 18th. we've had a couple of good suggestions on where to have it. but we need more bodies meeting up. and we need someone close to Columbus to take charge. 
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> is that a + 1 or will you come alone?
> 
> If my has the day off she will come but being a doctor and so far off she is not sure if she is off... I will let everyone know as soon as I find out
> 
> from what i've heard its not worth missing a ogf gettogether to go, so lets leave it the 18th. we've had a couple of good suggestions on where to have it. but we need more bodies meeting up. and we need someone close to Columbus to take charge.
> sherman


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm dont know Columbus too well Maybe Fastwater will handle it


Where's Columbus???


----------



## scioto_alex

I can talk to Burnzier's and see what size of group they can host.

Another possibility is Smokehouse Brewing (formerly Barley's) which is a much bigger place. They have a strong smokehouse restaurant and brew pub, and they have at least one big meeting room. 

Maybe it depends on how many people we get.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Where's Columbus???


you have to do it...DONT let Alex pick PLEASE


----------



## scioto_alex

Then there's Milda's Authentic Lithuanian Kitchen with the exclusive all-boiled menu.


----------



## Smitty82

Roosters has great food and cold beer, plus you can find one now in most bigger cities around Ohio.


----------



## scioto_alex

There is a Roosters here but they get pretty full on weekends.

Edited to add, is there any big sports event on 1/18? If so, any bar with TVs will be packed.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Has anyone considered Delaware, OH? It's right up the road and would be a lot easier to get around.


----------



## scioto_alex

I've mentioned Delaware a few times, since so many of us are north of Columbus.


----------



## 1basshunter

Off of Polaris there is a quaker steak & lube good food good beer good drinks just ideal.. Easy on and off the freeway


----------



## NewbreedFishing

IF The meeting is here in Cowtown, I will try to make it.


----------



## KaGee

One derailer thread is plenty. Please don't turn this into another.

Thank you.


----------



## Crappieking08

Says the title


----------



## Smitty82

I feel another lockout on the horizon...


----------



## Crappieking08

just make another one I’m on my 4th


----------



## sherman51

the_waterwolf said:


> Has anyone considered Delaware, OH? It's right up the road and would be a lot easier to get around.


Columbus was just a suggestion a little better on the guys coming from the north. do you have a good place in mind in Delaware where we can meet? we are looking for someone who lives closer to the action to run the show. are you interested? im in Indiana and don't know much about ohio.

listen guys lets not just try getting this thread locked, OK.
sherman


----------



## sherman51

we have a lot of views but not many takers. we need to know how many will be there so we know more about the size place we need. last yr we only had about 25 with better halves. this yr I would love to triple that. I would love to meet all you guys and gals. just sign up on this thread and i'll try to keep track until someone in ohio takes over. we only have a few so far

sherman51 +1 or may bring my oldest son if nobody objects.
outwest +1
g lock +1
basshunter +1??

thats only 7 but I know your coming you just havent signed up yet.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I'll come but I can't drive due to cataracts. You don't want me behind the wheel.

Yeah the big question is, How many people? We probably won't know until the date comes close. Last January we just sort of took over one end of a restaurant but if we're thinking of 50 - 75 people then we should probably plan on booking a room at some place that is set up for large groups.


----------



## Smitty82

I’m going to do my best to come.


----------



## firemanmike2127

I went to the last one which was held in Enon....definitely a good time !! I had another member (who I haven't met in person) give me a call yesterday. We had a nice conversation & he also invited me up to Lake Erie to do some fishing, which was obviously a very nice gesture on his part. I'd encourage anyone available to make the trip if their schedule allows. Count me in & if my wife isnt busy she may tag along. Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom plus wife and girlfriend


----------



## ress

We have 3 1/2 months til the 18th of January. I don't think we need to put pressure on anyone to commit to being there. I'am sure the misses and I will be but have not looked that far ahead as to what might be going on. The person or people that ends up putting things together will have to get a cut-off date from the business as to size of room needed. IMO.....KaGee, what are we doing to get the warning? Thanks in advance.


----------



## scioto_alex

I was at the January event but I regret not moving around from table to table and meeting more people.


----------



## cane pole

Canepole & girlfriend, I'll leave the wife at home. Lol


----------



## Hatchetman

Hatchetman and possibly son as far as I know....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tom plus wife and girlfriend


You wish....


----------



## Snakecharmer

I will probably attend to see Tom & Linda ( or was it Lynn) & girlfriend. Hopefully he hasn't thrown her in a garbage can again.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> I will probably attend to see Tom & Linda ( or was it Lynn) & girlfriend. Hopefully he hasn't thrown her in a garbage can again.


Lmao....not this time.....yet


----------



## Hatchetman

Hey Mod's, how about making this a sticky so it will be seen by more people?? Just a thought


----------



## Ruminator

1-18-2020... add 1, putting it on my calendar.


----------



## sherman51

i'm not pushing this now as we decided to wait until jan 18th to have it. but come dec it'll be in high gear. this just gives everybody plenty of time to get ready. we still need someone in ohio around Columbus or just north of columbus to help out with making plans.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

To pick a location, we need to know how many people to expect.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> i'm not pushing this now as we decided to wait until jan 18th to have it. but come dec it'll be in high gear. this just gives everybody plenty of time to get ready. we still need someone in ohio around Columbus or just north of columbus to help out with making plans.
> sherman


fastwata


----------



## Daego Doug

Canton is north of Columbus.....what do you think....Rumi is a good organizer


----------



## sherman51

Daego Doug said:


> Canton is north of Columbus.....what do you think....Rumi is a good organizer


sounds great to me but will he take the job?
sherman


----------



## ress

I would think, and that's dangerous, our group would be under 50 people.


----------



## scioto_alex

One way to look at it is, can we just take over one end of a restaurant like we did last time, or will we need to book a meeting room at some restaurant/bar?


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> I would think, and that's dangerous, our group would be under 50 people.


Depends if Soggy is bringing the bikini GF that caught those bass.


----------



## ress

Snakecharmer said:


> Depends if Soggy is bringing the bikini GF that caught those bass.


I wonder if this is what KaGee meant with his warning? I never heard back from him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Depends if Soggy is bringing the bikini GF that caught those bass.


Yup


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thx for the sticky


----------



## SConner

I will try to make it, enjoyed meeting everyone last year in Enon. My daughter is getting married in February, so I may have other stuff going on.


----------



## Ruminator

Sorry, I lost track of this.
My dad has had a pretty bad stroke and is in the hospital, this after he was in three weeks ago for falling backwards and hitting his head on his concrete garage floor developing three bleeds on his brain. 
He's a good man, I was blessed to be raised by him. His name is Chuck.

Daego Doug, thanks for the compliment. You should know, eh! 
You've been to a few I put together over the years. 

Who's in charge of planning this thing? I'll check around up here if they would like me to.
I'd just like to know who to coordinate with.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ruminator said:


> Sorry, I lost track of this.
> My dad has had a pretty bad stroke and is in the hospital, this after he was in three weeks ago for falling backwards and hitting his head on his concrete garage floor developing three bleeds on his brain.
> He's a good man, I was blessed to be raised by him. His name is Chuck.
> 
> Daego Doug, thanks for the compliment. You should know, eh!
> 
> Who's in charge of planning this thing? I'll check around up here if they would like me to.
> I'd just like to know who to coordinate with.


Prayers for you and your father...


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks Bob, we appreciate it very much.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruminator said:


> Sorry, I lost track of this.
> My dad has had a pretty bad stroke and is in the hospital, this after he was in three weeks ago for falling backwards and hitting his head on his concrete garage floor developing three bleeds on his brain.
> He's a good man, I was blessed to be raised by him. His name is Chuck.
> 
> Daego Doug, thanks for the compliment. You should know, eh!
> You've been to a few I put together over the years.
> 
> Who's in charge of planning this thing? I'll check around up here if they would like me to.
> I'd just like to know who to coordinate with.


Sherman


----------



## sherman51

all im doing is help getting it started. someone in ohio needs to step up and carry the ball. I don't have a clue where to have the event. I just wanted to get it going early enough so guys could plan on going. the more guys that go the more guys I get to meet. but i'll still help what I can.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> all im doing is help getting it started. someone in ohio needs to step up and carry the ball. I don't have a clue where to have the event. I just wanted to get it going early enough so guys could plan on going. the more guys that go the more guys I get to meet. but i'll still help what I can.
> sherman


Yep...fastwater knows Columbus like the back of his hand....he can do it.


----------



## ress

I second that.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> I second that.


I'll pm him...tell him the outcome of our vote


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fastwa says planks in grove city....I'm a helping him


----------



## Ruminator

Cool, sounds like a plan.

When we have one more north I'll pitch in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I have just reserved planks in grove city from 1 to 3 on jan 18th. Of course in ma go longer than 3. Let's get a list


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruminator said:


> 1-18-2020... add 1, putting it on my calendar.


U still going??


----------



## Ruminator

Yeah Tom, planning on it. Include me.
It takes all kinds, right?!


----------



## fastwater

Ruminator said:


> Sorry, I lost track of this.
> My dad has had a pretty bad stroke and is in the hospital, this after he was in three weeks ago for falling backwards and hitting his head on his concrete garage floor developing three bleeds on his brain.
> He's a good man, I was blessed to be raised by him. His name is Chuck.
> 
> Daego Doug, thanks for the compliment. You should know, eh!
> You've been to a few I put together over the years.
> 
> Who's in charge of planning this thing? I'll check around up here if they would like me to.
> I'd just like to know who to coordinate with.


Keeping your dad in prayer Rumi...


----------



## Ruminator

Thanks fastwater, he needs all he can get! But he is surprising the Dr.s with what he can do.

He is able to sing along with me old church hymns that we've known all our lives.
The neurologist said that he needs to build new neural pathways for his memories, etc. 
My dad being who he is, when he's not very alert, I can bring him around if I start to sing a hymn. 

New CT scan today showed he's had a total of three strokes in different parts of his brain at this point, and the bleeds from when his head hit the concrete floor.


----------



## fastwater

^^^All good news...


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwa says planks in grove city....I'm a helping him





Saugeye Tom said:


> I have just reserved planks in grove city from 1 to 3 on jan 18th. Of course in ma go longer than 3. Let's get a list


sounds great guys. count me + my lady, and just maybe my oldest son if he's not working.



fastwater said:


> Keeping your dad in prayer Rumi...


my prayers going out for him also.
sherman


----------



## ress

God Bless Ruminator. Thought and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## ress

Saugeye Tom said:


> I have just reserved planks in grove city from 1 to 3 on jan 18th. Of course in ma go longer than 3. Let's get a list


Way to go guys!


----------



## firemanmike2127

Got it noted on my calendar & looking forward to hanging out with more of the good people on this site. I'll probably be bringing my better half ....usually she can be bribed with a couple of adult beverages. Thanks to FW & ST for heading up the event ! Mike


----------



## scioto_alex

I want to go but I'll need a ride.

If it's in Grove City, I'll point out that the Scioto Grove park is in the area, if anyone has extra time.


----------



## fastwater

firemanmike2127 said:


> Got it noted on my calendar & looking forward to hanging out with more of the good people on this site. I'll probably be bringing my better half ....usually she can be bribed with a couple of adult beverages. *Thanks to FW *& ST for heading up the event ! Mike


Gotta fess up guys...appreciate the 'thanks'...but all that needs to go to ST. The only thing I did was suggest that Planks in Grove City would be a good place to have it to ST when we were talking about the get together.
He did the rest as far as calling and arranging things.
Soooo...thanks ST for makin it all happen again this year....


----------



## 0utwest

Add me and the girlfriend .


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Gotta fess up guys...appreciate the 'thanks'...but all that needs to go to ST. The only thing I did was suggest that Planks in Grove City would be a good place to have it to ST when we were talking about the get together.
> He did the rest as far as calling and arranging things.
> Soooo...thanks ST for makin it all happen again this year....


he is one of the greats on ogf, but then so are you. you guys together can do just about anything.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^Thank you for that uncle Sherm. But you forgot to add yourself to that list.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> ^^^Thank you for that uncle Sherm. But you forgot to add yourself to that list.


im blushing


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> im blushing


Just show up with that bikini girl....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> im blushing


me to!
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> ^^^Thank you for that uncle Sherm. But you forgot to add yourself to that list.


You sure hit the nail on the head about uncle sherm ! ( He sent me a PM that he was picking up the Tab for everyone that was drinking a pine float ! )


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> You sure hit the nail on the head about uncle sherm ! ( He sent me a PM that he was picking up the Tab for everyone that was drinking a pine float ! )


I went out to our local lake a few yrs ago. some of my friends was on a pontoon with carp stacked everywhere. I asked what they used to catch them. they said they got them all with a pine float. so I asked what the he** is a pine float. they laughed and held up 2 6' 2x4 boards. they eased up on them on top of the water and slammed them with the boards. and the carp rolled up dead on top.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> I went out to our local lake a few yrs ago. some of my friends was on a pontoon with carp stacked everywhere. I asked what they used to catch them. they said they got them all with a pine float. so I asked what the he** is a pine float. they laughed and held up 2 6' 2x4 boards. they eased up on them on top of the water and slammed them with the boards. and the carp rolled up dead on top.
> sherman


My version of a pine float( Glass of Water With a Toothpick in it !)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Just show up with that bikini girl....


If i do all of you that bring the wives will never be allowed to go to another get em up together.....


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> If i do all of you that bring the wives will never be allowed to go to another get em up together.....


the more the merrier is what there cash register says, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> Gotta fess up guys...appreciate the 'thanks'...but all that needs to go to ST. The only thing I did was suggest that Planks in Grove City would be a good place to have it to ST when we were talking about the get together.
> He did the rest as far as calling and arranging things.
> Soooo...thanks ST for makin it all happen again this year....


Never been to Grove City, How far from Gahanna is it?


----------



## Smitty82

Its on the other side of Columbus from Gahanna


----------



## fastwater

Hatchetman said:


> Never been to Grove City, How far from Gahanna is it?


About 20 mile give or take a few depending on where you're at in Gahanna. 
Plank's on Broadway address in Grove City is:
4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


----------



## ress

SW side of Columbus?


----------



## sherman51

its about 140 miles for me but I'll be there with bells on.
sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> About 20 mile give or take a few depending on where you're at in Gahanna.
> Plank's on Broadway address in Grove City is:
> 4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


OK, sounds good. As far as I _know myself and my son will be there...._


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> If i do all of you that bring the wives will never be allowed to go to another get em up together.....


Ok just send the bikini girl, you don't have to show up....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok just send the bikini girl, you don't have to show up....


Ok...just canceled planks...got my deposit back


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> its about 140 miles for me but I'll be there with bells on.
> sherman


Still a little closer for you sherm. showing about 200 for me but all be there for that free meal you promised !


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok...just canceled planks...got my deposit back


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Still a little closer for you sherm. showing about 200 for me but all be there for that free meal you promised !


yeah about 6 gal of gas each way. about the price of a good breakfast. the car I just got for my wife gets about 23 mpg on the interstate at 75 mph. she gets just a little better at slower speeds. but i'm like you I wouldnt miss this get together. and yes i'll be responsible for the pine float drinks. as long as its your version.




Saugeye Tom said:


> Ok...just canceled planks...got my deposit back


oh no you don't. we just got you to help fw run this thing. I got so shook up I hit the post button to soon and had to start over.

you don't have to belong to the derailer thread to come to the get together. just let st and fw know your coming so they have a accurate count.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fa


sherman51 said:


> yeah about 6 gal of gas each way. about the price of a good breakfast. the car I just got for my wife gets about 23 mpg on the interstate at 75 mph. she gets just a little better at slower speeds. but i'm like you I wouldnt miss this get together. and yes i'll be responsible for the pine float drinks. as long as its your version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh no you don't. we just got you to help fw run this thing. I got so shook up I hit the post button to soon and had to start over.
> 
> you don't have to belong to the derailer thread to come to the get together. just let st and fw know your coming so they have a accurate count.
> sherman


st water dissed me


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> fa
> 
> st water dissed me


im old and haven't been call smart in awhile. but you totally lost me.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> im old and haven't been call smart in awhile. but you totally lost me.
> sherman


He jumped ship...paid me off


----------



## bruce

Me plus one.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> im old and haven't been call smart in awhile. but you totally lost me.
> sherman


No even calling you smart


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> Me plus one.


Well. There you are


----------



## sherman51

anybody keeping track of whos going?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> anybody keeping track of whos going?
> sherman


You I thought


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> You I thought


I thought you and fw had taken over and ruminator had offered to help out. I didnt know anything about ohio and needed a buckeye to take over. I thought you guys had already tentatively reserved us a spot.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> I thought you and fw had taken over and ruminator had offered to help out. I didnt know anything about ohio and needed a buckeye to take over. I thought you guys had already tentatively reserved us a spot.
> sherman


But we thought you were keeping the list from the postings here on this thread.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> its about 140 miles for me but I'll be there with bells on.
> sherman





0utwest said:


> Still a little closer for you sherm. showing about 200 for me but *all be there for that free meal you promised *!


Outwest...may I suggest the garlic butter and herb prime rib dinner for you and whomever you bring. 
They have this about once a month or so and if you would like, I can call to see if they can arrange to have it the weekend we will be there.
Since uncle Sherm has promised to pick up the tab, while he may be disappointed...I assure you, you and your guest will surely not be.
Just let me know...


----------



## bruce

The count so far is 27. Bruce


----------



## bruce

That number includes Tom, his wife , and his girlfriend (the sheep)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

We have a reservation at planks. Keep counting Sherman


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Outwest...may I suggest the garlic butter and herb prime rib dinner for you and whomever you bring.
> They have this about once a month or so and if you would like, I can call to see if they can arrange to have it the weekend we will be there.
> Since uncle Sherm has promised to pick up the tab, while he may be disappointed...I assure you, you and your guest will surely not be.
> Just let me know...


Sounds good to me ! After sending him lite bite slide divers and maybe investing in his traveling Circus of RV's and Boats its the least he could for a possible investor !


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Sounds good to me ! After sending him lite bite slide divers and maybe investing in his traveling Circus of RV's and Boats its the least he could for a possible investor !


you already volunteered me to buy pine floats for everybody. and now you want food,
sherman


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> Sounds good to me ! After sending him lite bite slide divers and maybe investing in his traveling Circus of RV's and Boats its the least he could for a possible investor !


I'd say you are correct Outwest...it's the least he could do. Especially after promising you dinner.

What's the count uncle Sherm?


----------



## 1basshunter

Someone stolen his list  good job Sherman you had one job to do


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> Someone stolen his list  good job Sherman you had one job to do


its ok big Bruce is keeping VERY GOOD notes


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I'd say you are correct Outwest...it's the least he could do. Especially after promising you dinner.
> 
> What's the count uncle Sherm?


bruce says 27 and thats good enough for me. now just add the new comers.



Saugeye Tom said:


> its ok big Bruce is keeping VERY GOOD notes


he the man!
sherman


----------



## bruce

Thanks Sherman. 26 people and a sheep in a bikini.


----------



## CFIden

Hey Guy's, I would like to attend to meet some of the names with no faces. Just to make it clear for anyone else. It is at Planks at Grove city on January 18 from 1 to 3, correct? I may bring my dad I will Confirm soon.


----------



## Smitty82

I am going to try my best to be there. Still too far off for me to commit.


----------



## sherman51

CFIden said:


> Hey Guy's, I would like to attend to meet some of the names with no faces. Just to make it clear for anyone else. It is at Planks at Grove city on January 18 from 1 to 3, correct? I may bring my dad I will Confirm soon.


is planks a tavern? does anyone know the address?
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> is planks a tavern? does anyone know the address?
> sherman


Yes...a tavern that serves good food.
The address is:
Plank's on Broadway 
4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Yes...a tavern that serves good food.
> The address is:
> Plank's on Broadway
> 4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


And Great Prime Rib Uncle Shermie ! You better be savin money on all those oil changes cause im fasting starting jan. 15th ! Bring that mad cash Uncle Shermie your gonna need it ! !


----------



## fastwater

^^^You will not regret getting the Prime Rib Outwest.
It's a bit on the pricey side but a large portion with mashed tatters smothered in Au Jus(with mushrooms if you like) and a choice of veggie side. Surely worth every penny uncle Sherm is gonna spend.
When the date gets a bit closer, I will call and make sure they will have it that weekend.


----------



## 0utwest

Thanks for looking out for me and if they have a good Filet might be hard to turn that down but either way Cant turn down a free meal from Uncle Shermie !


----------



## fastwater

I believe they do have a Filet as well.
I think you can order it anytime. They cook them to order over a hickory wood fire.
A bit more expensive than the PR but since uncle Sherms buyin...


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I believe they do have a Filet as well.
> I think you can order it anytime. They cook them to order over a hickory wood fire.
> A bit more expensive than the PR but since uncle Sherms buyin...


Just don’t eat One of uncle Sherman’s Famous young turkey breast sandwiches with a special seasoning


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Just don’t eat One of uncle Sherman’s Famous young turkey breast sandwiches with a special seasoning


I don't think I'm going to be able to eat turkey for Thanksgiving anywhere now.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> I don't think I'm going to be able to eat turkey for Thanksgiving anywhere now.


You always be looking at it in a whole different way from now on


----------



## fastwater

^^^You betcha!!!


----------



## sherman51

you guys are going to get this thread locked down with all the flack your giving me. lets keep all the slamming uncle sherm on the derailer thread. just sayin.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

Ooops...you are most correct uncle Sherm. 
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## scioto_alex

Oh, I can bring seasoning. I don't know how many of you are chileheads, but I can pack some red powder that will make your eyes water.

Goes well with Alligator Wine.


----------



## Popspastime

Why don't you'unns come about an hour more north..?


----------



## scioto_alex

I wonder if we could make a map of where our members are.


----------



## sherman51

Popspastime said:


> Why don't you'unns come about an hour more north..?


that would be fine with me. it would be closer for out west to drive from Geneva. myself, I have to drive about 150 miles another 50 or so wouldnt make me any difference. I would go if it was in Cleveland I would show up just to meet up with ogf members. 
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> that would be fine with me. it would be closer for out west to drive from Geneva. myself, I have to drive about 150 miles another 50 or so wouldnt make me any difference. I would go if it was in Cleveland I would show up just to meet up with ogf members.
> sherman


 you’re a good man uncle Sherman, but don’t let that get to your hard head


----------



## 1basshunter

OK guys I think one of us should pay for lazy‘s dinner and if his wife comes hers also he is the guy that started this thread. And because of that we are planning our second reunion I nominate 1Basshunter to pay for it just because I don’t like himBut I will leave it up to you guys to decide who should pay for it


----------



## Saugeye Tom

1basshunter said:


> OK guys I think one of us should pay for lazy‘s dinner and if his wife comes hers also he is the guy that started this thread. And because of that we are planning our second reunion I nominate 1Basshunter to pay for it just because I don’t like himBut I will leave it up to you guys to decide who should pay for it


I second that nomination


----------



## 1basshunter

Saugeye Tom said:


> I second that nomination


Well we all know Sherman’s not gonna do it


----------



## scioto_alex

Plank's menu

https://grovecityohiobarandrestaurant.com/menu
Why oh why is it trendy to design Web pages with pale gray text on a white background?


----------



## Hatchetman

Why is this showing as post # 143 on here ?


----------



## Hatchetman

Never mind, on the wrong thread, to early and I have a bad a$$ cold....


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> OK guys I think one of us should pay for lazy‘s dinner and if his wife comes hers also he is the guy that started this thread. And because of that we are planning our second reunion I nominate 1Basshunter to pay for it just because I don’t like himBut I will leave it up to you guys to decide who should pay for it


I think bh is the one guy thats a stand up guy for making the offer. he has my vote for sure.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

Happy thanksgiving to all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Same to ya BH...as well as to all!


----------



## ezbite

I haven't replied yet because I've read this thread twice and don't see a nailed down date or place yet.. jan 18 is as close as I can tell. Anything nailed down yet?


----------



## sherman51

ezbite said:


> I haven't replied yet because I've read this thread twice and don't see a nailed down date or place yet.. jan 18 is as close as I can tell. Anything nailed down yet?


planks on broadway. jan 18th is the date. its over by Columbus but I don't remember the burd its in. i'll have to read back through the back posts to find out. but i'm sure somebody will chime in and give you the location. sure hope you make it. looking forward to meeting you.

its in grove city oh I think.
sherman


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> I haven't replied yet because I've read this thread twice and don't see a nailed down date or place yet.. jan 18 is as close as I can tell. Anything nailed down yet?


Susan, you can crash at my place if you want. About an hour from grove city.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lets see if we can get a count...I'm going to put the money down Monday


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lets see if we can get a count...I'm going to put the money down Monday


bruce had a count of 27 but that was on page 7. and im not sure if anyone else has sighed up after that. but I do look for a few later as it gets closer to the 18th.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> bruce had a count of 27 but that was on page 7. and im not sure if anyone else has sighed up after that. but I do look for a few later as it gets closer to the 18th.
> sherman


I'll tell them 30 then


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll tell them 30 then


if you have to put money down you need to take up a collection. i'll be happy to pay my part.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> if you have to put money down you need to take up a collection. i'll be happy to pay my part.
> sherman


ITS THE PRICE OF A MEAL FOR OUTWEST


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh my..Sherm. I've been waiting patiently....love ya


----------



## bruce

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my..Sherm. I've been waiting patiently....love ya


YOU DOG


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> if you have to put money down you need to take up a collection. i'll be happy to pay my part.
> sherman





Saugeye Tom said:


> ITS THE PRICE OF A MEAL FOR OUTWEST


That would be $37.50+ drinks for the fillet and lobster 'surf and turf' meal Outwest has selected ...and please don't send a check if'n you have that same mailman.


----------



## scioto_alex

Count me in but I will need a ride. I have cataracts and my vision is like looking through two layers of Saran wrap.


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> ITS THE PRICE OF A MEAL FOR OUTWEST





Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my..Sherm. I've been waiting patiently....love ya





fastwater said:


> That would be $37.50+ drinks for the fillet and lobster 'surf and turf' meal Outwest has selected ...and please don't send a check if'n you have that same mailman.


sorry guys but the check went out yesterday to outwest somewhere ohio 696969. he should have it by the 40 11th day of janubruary for sure. if for some reason it don't arrive on time my derailer cosigner will have to pay his tab and get refunded when he gets my check. I cant let my wife know what the check was for. she don't allow me to have any extra mad money. she has me let my son foot the bill when we go hunting. then she pays my part when we get home. I had to beg and plead with her last week to pay for me a pair of 60.00 boots at wall mart. she just doesn't allow me any extra money at all. so just be happy the check is in the mail.
sherman


----------



## bruce

We are at 28 if alex gets a ride.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Lets see if we can get a count...I'm going to put the money down Monday


----------



## CFIden

Do you guys have me counted in that count? I plan on being there.


----------



## bruce

Well now it is 29. CFIden you have ben counted.


----------



## ress

Hope there will be a few more. ST is there a limit or general idea?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden

bruce said:


> Well now it is 29. CFIden you have ben counted.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> Hope there will a few more. ST is there a limit or general idea?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


I'll call Tomorrow


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> sorry guys but the check went out yesterday to outwest somewhere ohio 696969. he should have it by the 40 11th day of janubruary for sure. if for some reason it don't arrive on time my derailer cosigner will have to pay his tab and get refunded when he gets my check. I cant let my wife know what the check was for. she don't allow me to have any extra mad money. she has me let my son foot the bill when we go hunting. then she pays my part when we get home. I had to beg and plead with her last week to pay for me a pair of 60.00 boots at wall mart. she just doesn't allow me any extra money at all. so just be happy the check is in the mail.
> sherman


Carrier Pigeon Arrived Today Bringing A Couple Crisp Silver Certificate 10 Dollar Bills , How Long Have You Had These Stashed Away Uncle Shermie ?


----------



## ress

I bet his Grand Marque is stuffed with them! One of "Those" guys.


----------



## Gottagofishn

You can count me in with a +1 if there’s still room. I’ve talked to so many of you over the years. Always willing to help any way you can.
I can’t think of a better way to spend an afternoon.
Al


----------



## ress

Anybody else? All are welcome! ST and Fastee are in charge but should not be a problem if there are more.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Planks in grove city is confirmed for 35 people. 1 to 3 or longer


----------



## ress

Thanks!


----------



## One guy and a boat

I've debated on this because it's a long drive for me and the possibility of bad weather that weekend. But if there's room for one more I'd like to attend. It'd be well worth the drive to meet the guys on this site. X1 if still possible.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> Planks in grove city is confirmed for 35 people. 1 to 3 or longer


by my count thats 32. is 35 a firm max number or is it possible to make room for a few more??
sherman


----------



## bruce

The first to get the boot are the ones that signed up first, if more sign up we'll kick Sherman's ass out. (just kidding) Yes Sherman you're the first.


----------



## 1basshunter

Sherman has to come he’s paying for all of us


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> by my count thats 32. is 35 a firm max number or is it possible to make room for a few more??
> sherman


I'm friends with the owner..36 1/4 max


----------



## scioto_alex

This might sound dorky, but what if we got stick-on name tags and wrote our handles on them?


----------



## ress

I say we all wear crowns with our ogf names on em.......


----------



## ress

That's what the wife said when I asked her opinion about the name tag thing!lol


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> That's what the wife said when I asked her opinion about the name tag thing!lol


Run over to Burger King and grab 40....


----------



## ress

I thought Alex could bring some blank ones and we could color them and put our names on em


----------



## Snakecharmer

One guy and a boat said:


> I've debated on this because it's a long drive for me and the possibility of bad weather that weekend. But if there's room for one more I'd like to attend. It'd be well worth the drive to meet the guys on this site. X1 if still possible.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


Where ya coming from?


----------



## One guy and a boat

Snakecharmer said:


> Where ya coming from?


Warren, trumbull cty

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

I am surprised more locals have not responded. I will not name you for now. But as we get closer. I may.


----------



## bruce

You guys that live near by shame on you. People are driving 3.5 hrs one way and you can not do ten min?


----------



## bruce

Sherman I do not think a limit is on. Sports bar no football. They want all the bis they can get.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bruce said:


> Sherman I do not think a limit is on. Sports bar no football. They want all the bis they can get.


I reserved a whole section at a fine upper class establishment...not a sports bar


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I reserved a whole section at a fine upper class establishment...not a sports bar


Yes...so bring plenty of $ uncle Sherm.


----------



## bruce

Good play tom


Saugeye Tom said:


> I reserved a whole section at a fine upper class establishment...not a sports bar


----------



## 0utwest

fastwater said:


> Yes...so bring plenty of $ uncle Sherm.


And all probably be there from 1 to 3 , 4 ? Just savoring the moment chewing on that steak !


----------



## fastwater

0utwest said:


> And all probably be there from 1 to 3 , 4 ? Just savoring the moment chewing on that steak !


Yes...but be forewarned...you don't want to fill up on all that fresh baked bread and salad they give ya cause that fillet your getting is a monster. And the shrooms stuffed with crab meat that you can order as a side for about $10 more are huge.


----------



## sherman51

no comment.

good morning to part of you.

you guys need to keep this crap on the derailer thread. or this one may get locked up.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> no comment.
> 
> good morning to part of you.
> 
> you guys need to keep this crap on the derailer thread. or this one may get locked up.
> sherman


You are100% correct and we thank you sheriff Sherman


----------



## Hatchetman

ress said:


> I say we all wear crowns with our ogf names on em.......


I would rather drink some Crown and try to remember my name....


----------



## sherman51

Hatchetman said:


> I would rather drink some Crown and try to remember my name....


please pretty please save these type comments for the derailer thread.
sherman


----------



## One guy and a boat

sherman51 said:


> no comment.
> 
> good morning to part of you.
> 
> you guys need to keep this crap on the derailer thread. or this one may get locked up.
> sherman


I've seen this comment in other threads before and I seen kagees post earlier about this. Not singling you out Sherman anyone can answer. I still haven't located the TOS. Just curious is it the the size of the threads or the number of post that the moderators are trying to limit? A storage problem or just strict adherence to the TOS?

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

One guy and a boat said:


> I've seen this comment in other threads before and I seen kagees post earlier about this. Not singling you out Sherman anyone can answer. I still haven't located the TOS. Just curious is it the the size of the threads or the number of post that the moderators are trying to limit? A storage problem or just strict adherence to the TOS?
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


It’s more about staying on the topic at hand is my guess. 

The TOS is the last thread that is pinned. It’s just above all the daily posts. OGF Terms of Service.


----------



## One guy and a boat

bobk said:


> It’s more about staying on the topic at hand is my guess.
> 
> The TOS is the last thread that is pinned. It’s just above all the daily posts. OGF Terms of Service.


Appreciate it bobk. Did find the TOS and it will help me interacting on this great site. Looking forward to meeting those that attended dinner.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

One guy and a boat said:


> Appreciate it bobk. Did find the TOS and it will help me interacting on this great site. Looking forward to meeting those that attended dinner. You are coming from the same area as snakecharmer and Ruminator.
> Cut your cost And have good conversation. Both are good Guys.
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> please pretty please save these type comments for the derailer thread.
> sherman


It's ok sherm. Not gonna get shut down. not even a warning yet. Quit drawing attention to it


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's ok sherm. Not gonna get shut down. not even a warning yet. Quit drawing attention to it


yes sir! i've said my last word about it.


----------



## Smitty82

Update on Date, time, and location?


----------



## ress

January 18-2020. 1pm - 3pm. Planks. Grove City Oh. (sw side of Columbus)


----------



## fastwater

ress said:


> January 18-2020. 1pm - 3pm. Planks. Grove City Oh. (sw side of Columbus)


Plank's on Broadway address in Grove City is:
4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## NewbreedFishing

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'm friends with the owner..36 1/4 max


If space is limited count me out.
Like when i am fishing, i don't do crowds. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1

Planks on Broadway
4022 Broadway, Grove City, OH 43123
https://grovecityohiobarandrestaurant.com/

(Not a lot of parking, street only, across from the town square.)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Space is available 


NewbreedFishing said:


> If space is limited count me out.
> Like when i am fishing, i don't do crowds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I was referring to the HOOPER Triplett's I was bringing along for entertainment.




Saugeye Tom said:


> Space is available


----------



## sherman51

NewbreedFishing said:


> If space is limited count me out.
> Like when i am fishing, i don't do crowds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


the more the merrier. I wish more people could come.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's ok sherm. Not gonna get shut down. not even a warning yet. Quit drawing attention to it


There were a couple warnings about too much derailing on this thread.


----------



## fastwater

NewbreedFishing said:


> I was referring to the HOOPER Triplett's I was bringing along for entertainment.


In that case...seating is unlimited.


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> There were a couple warnings about too much derailing on this thread.


Thanks for pointing that out Snakecharmer.


----------



## CFIden

scioto_alex said:


> Count me in but I will need a ride. I have cataracts and my vision is like looking through two layers of Saran wrap.


Did you find a ride Alex? Where do you live?


----------



## scioto_alex

CFIden said:


> Did you find a ride Alex? Where do you live?


I think 1bh declined a ride this year.

Where do I live? I'm due to close a sale of this house on January 10, vacate by the 14th, and I'm still shopping for a new place. Several possibilities have fallen through but I have two more possibilities lined up.

One place is in Grove City so maybe I could walk to Plank's but a more likely one (so far) is in town, right where Rt. 62 hits downtown and becomes Mound St. I could easily walk to a bus stop for the #3 line on 62 (aka Harrisburg Pike) but I don't yet know how far out that line goes.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Shamed me.....
I’m in
....the local thing got me


----------



## Saugeye Tom

COME 1, COME ALL


----------



## stonen12

I’ll be there! Look forward to it!


----------



## Smitty82

do we have to rsvp or can we just show up?


----------



## MagicMarker

I’ll probably just show up. I hate commitments


----------



## Saugeye Tom

would like a final count so I can have the tables ready and we can figure what sherms tab will be!


----------



## 1basshunter

I’ll be there


----------



## Saugeye Tom

looks like buckeye coastie will be coming too...Bruce final count please


----------



## Smitty82

im going to try my best to make it.


----------



## Hatchetman

I am still planning on being there but my son can't make it, his daughter has a diving compitition that afternoon....


----------



## bruce

36 so far.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

KMB411 (Scott) doesn't get on Ogf much, but says that he will probably come.
He lives close by in Hilliard

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

37 now


Saugeye Tom said:


> looks like buckeye coastie will be coming too...Bruce final count please


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> would like a final count so I can have the tables ready and we can figure what sherms tab will be!





bruce said:


> 37 now


I would rather take a beating than to do this but I don't have the money to pay the large tab these guys have burdened me with. so the wife, my son, and I wont be there.

all kidding aside we wont be able to make it. I wouldnt have missed this for just about anything. but I got a call this morning and will be going to tn sat. we will be gone at least a week or longer depending on how long it takes to resolve things. I thought about trying to come from tn but its over 300 miles each way. I wanted so much to meet all the guys that will be there. I am so sorry I will miss this years get together.

st if you will buy everyone a beer or soft drink on me I will refund your money. and i'll even take it to the post office myself.
sherman


----------



## bruce

You started this and now you are going to play a Lazy 8 on us. LOOK 2 for 1.Get him tom. Just Joshing sherm. Matters come first. We all have things that come up. Good luck I hope it all turns out well.


sherman51 said:


> I would rather take a beating than to do this but I don't have the money to pay the large tab these guys have burdened me with. so the wife, my son, and I wont be there.
> 
> all kidding aside we wont be able to make it. I wouldnt have missed this for just about anything. but I got a call this morning and will be going to tn sat. we will be gone at least a week or longer depending on how long it takes to resolve things. I thought about trying to come from tn but its over 300 miles each way. I wanted so much to meet all the guys that will be there. I am so sorry I will miss this years get together.
> 
> st if you will buy everyone a beer or soft drink on me I will refund your money. and i'll even take it to the post office myself.
> sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> I would rather take a beating than to do this but I don't have the money to pay the large tab these guys have burdened me with. so the wife, my son, and I wont be there.
> 
> all kidding aside we wont be able to make it. I wouldnt have missed this for just about anything. but I got a call this morning and will be going to tn sat. we will be gone at least a week or longer depending on how long it takes to resolve things. I thought about trying to come from tn but its over 300 miles each way. I wanted so much to meet all the guys that will be there. I am so sorry I will miss this years get together.
> 
> st if you will buy everyone a beer or soft drink on me I will refund your money. and i'll even take it to the post office myself.
> sherman


Sherm....so sorry you can't be there...I'll pay half the bil . Send you the other half


----------



## 0utwest

Sherm will have to figure out how your going to get the lite bite slide divers , Planning on Coming to Geneva this Summer ? Anyways hope all works out for you and be safe traveling .


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Sherm will have to figure out how your going to get the lite bite slide divers , Planning on Coming to Geneva this Summer ? Anyways hope all works out for you and be safe traveling .


YES! the dil already rented us a house in bula. will keep in touch.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest

sherman51 said:


> YES! the dil already rented us a house in bula. will keep in touch.
> sherman


Well let us know the dates and maybe we can have a little OGF get together this summer somewhere around Geneva . Plenty of time to plan it and will get thru the first one before we start planning a second .


----------



## sherman51

0utwest said:


> Well let us know the dates and maybe we can have a little OGF get together this summer somewhere around Geneva . Plenty of time to plan it and will get thru the first one before we start planning a second .


that would be awesome! I don't remember the dates but its around the middle of july.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex

I know Delaware has some big group campsites, other parks must have them, too. Having a get-together in summer invites cooking our own food, somehow involving fire.


----------



## 1basshunter

And then Sherman can pay for all of it


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> And then Sherman can pay for all of it


you can buy us all steaks you have the deep pockets. you prolly pay more in taxes than I get all year. then fw can bring deer meat as he got 2 this yr. then I volunteer you 2 to do the grilling, lol. sounds like a great time already.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

^^^There it goes again, I'm getting dragged into something I have nothing to do with.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> ^^^There it goes again, I'm getting dragged into something I have nothing to do with.


Sherman is trying to get you and you all you do is try to be his friend


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you can buy us all steaks you have the deep pockets. you prolly pay more in taxes than I get all year. then fw can bring deer meat as he got 2 this yr. then I volunteer you 2 to do the grilling, lol. sounds like a great time already.
> sherman


My pockets are not as deep as the mason jars all over your backyard full of gold. 

Sherman try to be nice to fastwater All he’s doing is trying to be your friend


----------



## G.lock

Scratch my +1, I'll be coming solo!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SITTING HERE THINKING......iF sHERM IS NOT COMING....should we cancel????


----------



## fastwater

Well...it will be like showing up to a birthday party and the persons who's birthday it is doesn't show up.
On the other hand, by the time each one of us drink one of them $10.00 64ounce frosted mugs of beer he ha so generously promised to buy the pain of him not bein there will probably be more tolerable.


----------



## fastwater

1basshunter said:


> Sherman is trying to get you and you all you do is try to be his friend


I know...I've done my best to try and help him out over the years the best I could.


----------



## Hatchetman

Is anyone from OGF staff coming and maybe bringing some of the OGF gear with em so we can buy a thing or two, besides autograph's ?


----------



## ress

I can't remember, is there a small ogf decal?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce

Ask Ruminator. He has the stuff. pm him what you want.


Hatchetman said:


> Is anyone from OGF staff coming and maybe bringing some of the OGF gear with em so we can buy a thing or two, besides autograph's ?


----------



## ironman172

Same date as the hocking hills winter hike at old man's cave.....hmmmmm..... decision, decision


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> ^^^There it goes again, I'm getting dragged into something I have nothing to do with.


you guys are always dragging my name in the mud.



1basshunter said:


> Sherman is trying to get you and you all you do is try to be his friend





1basshunter said:


> My pockets are not as deep as the mason jars all over your backyard full of gold.
> 
> Sherman try to be nice to fastwater All he’s doing is trying to be your friend





fastwater said:


> I know...I've done my best to try and help him out over the years the best I could.


with friends like you two who needs enemies?


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> you guys are always dragging my name in the mud
> 
> 
> 
> with friends like you two who needs enemies?


 Apparently not you


----------



## 1more

Do you possibly have room for 1more? If everything works out I might be able to make it? Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer

1more said:


> Do you possibly have room for 1more? If everything works out I might be able to make it? Thanks!


You can take Sherm's place.


----------



## ress

G.Lock backed off 1 also.


----------



## bruce

no just his plus 1


ress said:


> G.Lock backed off 1 also.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Everything is confirmed


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> You can take Sherm's place.


he'll need 3 or 4 to replace me, lol.


----------



## Ruminator

I'll bring along the OGF stock that I have right now, and also take orders.
Right now I have a limited mid-winter supply.


----------



## 1basshunter

sherman51 said:


> he'll need 3 or 4 to replace me, lol.


We will use a cardboard cut out of you


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> We will use a cardboard cut out of you


Dartboard?


----------



## 1basshunter

Snakecharmer said:


> Dartboard?


We could play kill the carp killer with it


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> We could play kill the carp killer with it


How about Pin the tail (Carp) on the Sherman?


----------



## sherman51

1basshunter said:


> We will use a cardboard cut out of you


nobody will even notice!


----------



## SConner

Unfortunately I will not be able to attend as planned. We had a tornado in Troy and my house sustained a fair amount of damage. Clean up efforts will have my full attention in the coming weeks. Say hello to everyone


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wow. Sorry for you sc....


----------



## fastwater

Looks bad SC.
Sorry to see this and hope everyone is ok.


----------



## ress

DANG !


----------



## SConner

It is ok, we have insurance and nobody in Troy was hurt.


----------



## Snakecharmer

That had to be scary, Scott. Hopefully all the damage is on the outside and everybody on the inside was safe. You'll be missed!


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wow. Sorry for you sc....


On bright side the kayak is fine


----------



## SConner

Snakecharmer said:


> That had to be scary, Scott. Hopefully all the damage is on the outside and everybody on the inside was safe. You'll be missed!


It was terrifying when the front door flew open and bark mulch from tree exploded into the living room. I was only a couple steps away and somehow was able to close the door against the tornado winds. We were fortunate that none of 9 windows in front of house, nor any of the 15 panes if glass on the front door broke and there was no penetration to interior walls. Every single window had branches from the tree up against them, it seems miraculous that none broke. The windows and the storm windows are original to the house... I guess the made stuff better in 1918.


----------



## Snakecharmer

101 and looks like it will make it another 100. Just don't plant any trees that get too tall. Stick to the dwarf varieties.


----------



## sherman51

so sorry about the house. just good nobody got hurt. the house can be repaired but people not so much.

insurance is a great thing to have. I turned in a theft claim in july of 2018 and another theft claim when they came back for more of my stuff in December 2018. was just informed by my agent that my premiums was doubled this yr because of the 2 claims. I paid my premiums for 25 yrs with 1 small claim for a dryer that caught on fire. now they raise my rates to make me pay for the thefts.


----------



## Smitty82

Good Grief Dude, sorry about your house. Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## Snakecharmer

As they say in the Military, two days and a wake-up until the gathering. Weather looks good and the beer should be cold. I'm carpooling with Rumi and One Guy with a Boat.

If no one has gotten the Burger King Crowns, I can bring nametags.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tom plus wife and girlfriend


Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer

fastwater said:


> Yes...a tavern that serves good food.
> The address is:
> Plank's on Broadway
> 4022 Broadway, Grove City 43123


Put me on Sherm's tab....


----------



## Smitty82

ress said:


> January 18-2020. 1pm - 3pm. Planks. Grove City Oh. (sw side of Columbus)


Re-posting so people don't have to search for the info. This Saturday.


----------



## bruce

A sharpie and painters tape does not count as name tags.


Snakecharmer said:


> As they say in the Military, two days and a wake-up until the gathering. Weather looks good and the beer should be cold. I'm carpooling with Rumi and One Guy with a Boat.
> 
> If no one has gotten the Burger King Crowns, I can bring nametags.....


----------



## Snakecharmer

bruce said:


> A sharpie and painters tape does not count as name tags.


Mine are official name tags from work! I will bring a sharpie though...And maybe a crayon or two....


----------



## bruce

ALL fun. See you Saturday. You deranged derailer.


----------



## sherman51

I will be thinking of all you guys there having a good time Saturday. i'll be here another week maybe two. then I should be able to go home.


----------



## SConner

Lift one for me, so sorry I can’t see everyone.


----------



## Smitty82

Re-posting on the new page. This is Tomorrow for anyone just checking in...

January 18-2020. 1pm - 3pm. Planks. Grove City Oh.


----------



## 1basshunter

Smitty82 said:


> Re-posting on the new page. This is Tomorrow for anyone just checking in...
> 
> January 18-2020. 1pm - 3pm. Planks. Grove City Oh.


Thank you smitty


----------



## scioto_alex

I still need a ride.


----------



## CFIden

scioto_alex said:


> I think 1bh declined a ride this year.
> 
> Where do I live? I'm due to close a sale of this house on January 10, vacate by the 14th, and I'm still shopping for a new place. Several possibilities have fallen through but I have two more possibilities lined up.
> 
> One place is in Grove City so maybe I could walk to Plank's but a more likely one (so far) is in town, right where Rt. 62 hits downtown and becomes Mound St. I could easily walk to a bus stop for the #3 line on 62 (aka Harrisburg Pike) but I don't yet know how far out that line goes.


Alex, sent you a PM.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Special Guest tomorrow: the Chief Dog (Brandon-SHAKEDOWN), is gracing us with his presence.


----------



## Snakecharmer

NewbreedFishing said:


> Special Guest tomorrow: the Chief Dog (Brandon-SHAKEDOWN), is gracing us with his presence.


Drinks on Brandon? Or at least for West G alums....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Lest we forget?? As far as I can tell, the TAB will be covered by the event coordinators SHERMAN and SAUGEYE TOM.


----------



## ress

Just got back from the cardo doctor. Blood pressure going waco. 168/100. Doc says stay home this weekend and check it at full rest and after a short walk on the treadmill. Needless to say i won't be at the get together......... Have fun guys!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

ress said:


> Just got back from the cardo doctor. Blood pressure going waco. 168/100. Doc says stay home this weekend and check it at full rest and after a short walk on the treadmill. Needless to say i won't be at the get together......... Have fun guys!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


We would have more fun if we could tease you in person. Get better my friend.


----------



## Ruminator

Sorry to hear it Ress. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Ruminator

It'll be good to see Brandon and you Mitch, along with everyone else.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TAB.....WHAT TAB???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Well . Im not sure we have room for him...let me check....muhahaha 


NewbreedFishing said:


> Special Guest tomorrow: the Chief Dog (Brandon-SHAKEDOWN), is gracing us with his presence.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> Lest we forget?? As far as I can tell, the TAB will be covered by the event coordinators SHERMAN and SAUGEYE TOM.


Sherm is good for it..he told me so.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Seriously...how is the travel weather for you guys coming from up near the big lake? I assume yall used to winter driveing....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Seriously...how is the travel weather for you guys coming from up near the big lake? I assume yall used to winter driveing....


Suppose to be crappie...


----------



## CFIden

ress said:


> Just got back from the cardo doctor. Blood pressure going waco. 168/100. Doc says stay home this weekend and check it at full rest and after a short walk on the treadmill. Needless to say i won't be at the get together......... Have fun guys!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


T
That sucks Ress. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## CFIden

Looking forward to meeting everybody tomorrow. Safe travels.


----------



## bruce

My health is not well but I will muster by. I hope to meet you all. God willing.


----------



## Ruminator

I'm sorry to hear it Bruce. I've been looking forward to talking with you again.

Tom, I've looked at the hourly weather for Canton, Wooster, Mansfield, and Columbus.
One guy and Snakecharmer are coming to my house and we'll sally forth from here. We may drive out of some snow up here, but then it looks to be mostly rain and wind.
Our roads have already been sprayed once and the snow trucks will be running too.

I grew up here and have been winter driving since a teenager doing donuts in parking lots.
Remember those days before front wheel drive? 

For us, I have a simple approach really... I'll tuck in behind a big semi and draft him all the way.


----------



## SConner

Ruminator said:


> I'm sorry to hear it Bruce. I've been looking forward to talking with you again.
> 
> Tom, I've looked at the hourly weather for Canton, Wooster, Mansfield, and Columbus.
> One guy and Snakecharmer are coming to my house and we'll sally forth from here. We may drive out of some snow up here, but then it looks to be mostly rain and wind.
> Our roads have already been sprayed once and the snow trucks will be running too.
> 
> I grew up here and have been winter driving since a teenager doing donuts in parking lots.
> Remember those days before front wheel drive?
> 
> For us, I have a simple approach really... I'll tuck in behind a big semi and draft him all the way.


You can still do donuts it front wheel drive, you just need to do it in reverse


----------



## 0utwest

Saugeye Tom said:


> Seriously...how is the travel weather for you guys coming from up near the big lake? I assume yall used to winter driveing....


Does not look good but will take our time and looking forward to meeting up with you guys again ! Safe travels for everyone !


----------



## 1basshunter

There is a lot of people who I can’t wait to meet looking forward to it and meeting all the new faces


----------



## Hatchetman

I've got about 140 miles but plan on being there to meet you derailers....


----------



## 0utwest

Cant believe the timing for freezing rain and it also snowed a little more to make it worse , But oh well bringing miss outwest and venison summer sausage , cheese , crackers and if we get stranded at least we wont go hungry but it sure wont taste as good as that free steak dinner !


----------



## ress

You must have a very understanding wife! We here in Hancock county got nearly 3 inches of snow and for the past 2 hrs it's been either raining or freezing rain. Nearly 45 by 3 pm tho.


----------



## sherman51

everybody just slow down and be safe. leave early so you have plenty of time.


----------



## G.lock

Should be leaving now but family complications just bit me in the a**. 
Made it to Enon last time and plan on the next.


----------



## scioto_alex

I can't make it. I'm under so much stress that I can' think straight.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

We are here with the beer!!
Lots of characters in this back bar. Come join the fun.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Sherman


----------



## Panfisher1

Looks like everyone had a great time ,sorry I couldn't make it.
Maybe next time


----------



## Smitty82

It was cool meeting the people behind the names. Had a great time!


----------



## ironman172

scioto_alex said:


> I can't make it. I'm under so much stress that I can' think straight.


Sorry for your stress level....
You had a ride, I waiting for a message or phone call, but after an hour went on..... might have stayed longer then 5min ..... everyone was settled in and not much of a party crasher..... maybe next time


----------



## 1basshunter

It was really nice to meet everyone at the get together


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## 1basshunter

Panfisher1 said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time ,sorry I couldn't make it.
> Maybe next time


That’s what lazy said last year and then this year


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

ENJOYED SEEING THE GROUP. A SPECIAL THANKS TO SHAKEDOWN!!!!


----------



## fastwater

Had a GREAT time meeting everyone and putting a face with the name. 
Thanks ST and uncle Sherm for picking up the tab.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Had a GREAT time meeting everyone and putting a face with the name.
> Thanks ST and uncle Sherm for picking up the tab.


Welcome


----------



## Snakecharmer

NewbreedFishing said:


> We are here with the beer!!
> Lots of characters in this back bar. Come join the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Where's Sherman, Ress, and Lazy?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherman
> View attachment 338065
> View attachment 338063


Thanks for picking up 1/2 my dinner!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Smitty82 said:


> It was cool meeting the people behind the names. Had a great time!


I was looking for you but you snuck out. Next time, and I'll buy ya a beer.


----------



## Snakecharmer

0utwest said:


> Cant believe the timing for freezing rain and it also snowed a little more to make it worse , But oh well bringing miss outwest and venison summer sausage , cheese , crackers and if we get stranded at least we wont go hungry but it sure wont taste as good as that free steak dinner !


Thanks for the venison. It was delicious. Too bad Sherm didn't get to try it...Oh well I had a piece for him.


----------



## Snakecharmer

1basshunter said:


> It was really nice to meet everyone at the get together


Thank You! Great talking to you.


----------



## CFIden

Thanks for the food, drinks and good company. Was fun meeting all of you.


----------



## 1basshunter

Man you guys was so drunk you even let me in 

Hey Mitch, when Brandon left and fell in the mud puddle did you ever pick them up or did you just turn him over in the puddle​


----------



## Smitty82

Snakecharmer said:


> I was looking for you but you snuck out. Next time, and I'll buy ya a beer.


I was looking for you too!


----------



## 1basshunter

Smitty82 said:


> I was looking for you too!


 Looking for l*** In all the wrong places


----------



## Smitty82

Apparently


----------



## CFIden

1basshunter said:


> Man you guys was so drunk you even let me in
> 
> Hey Mitch, when Brandon left and fell in the mud puddle did you ever pick them up or did you just turn him over in the puddle​


Ha ha, still drinking aren't you Bass Hunter. Me too. I will be calling you to learn how to use this kayak at Buckeye. Take care of the shoulder. Good meeting you today.


----------



## sherman51

glad you guys made it safe and had such a great time. I feel like I missed so much by not being there. I would like to see a summer get together. just maybe I could make that one. if not i'll see you guys next yr I hope.


----------



## Ruminator

Once again this year's gathering didn't disappoint.

There's no exaggeration in saying that a great time was had by all. 
A big thank-you to those who had a hand in putting this together!

I very much enjoyed seeing and talking with everyone! And its always a special pleasure to meet new members! 
There's just nothing like the conversations we have at these events!

Thanks to Snakecharmer and One guy and a boat for joining me in the trip, it was a pleasure to have your company.

And thank-you for buying the pizzas for everyone Brandon! They were very good.
It was good to see you again!

Mitch and Tom, thanks for taking your pictures and sharing them to preserve the event for OGF posterity. 

Sherman, the best way for that to happen is for you to [book a some charter boats/pay for it of course] for the group. Then provide a catered pig roast afterward because we'll all be hungry!
Talk to ShakeDown for details on how to put it together.
I guarantee you can set a new attendance record.


----------



## ress

Dang it! Good people! Sorry I missed it......


----------



## sherman51

Ruminator said:


> Once again this year's gathering didn't disappoint.
> 
> There's no exaggeration in saying that a great time was had by all.
> A big thank-you to those who had a hand in putting this together!
> 
> I very much enjoyed seeing and talking with everyone! And its always a special pleasure to meet new members!
> There's just nothing like the conversations we have at these events!
> 
> Thanks to Snakecharmer and One guy and a boat for joining me in the trip, it was a pleasure to have your company.
> 
> And thank-you for buying the pizzas for everyone Brandon! They were very good.
> It was good to see you again!
> 
> Mitch and Tom, thanks for taking your pictures and sharing them to preserve the event for OGF posterity.
> 
> Sherman, the best way for that to happen is for you to [book a some charter boats/pay for it of course] for the group. Then provide a catered pig roast afterward because we'll all be hungry!
> Talk to ShakeDown for details on how to put it together.
> I guarantee you can set a new attendance record.


I just cant believe your getting in on sherman has more money than he knows what to do with, with the other derailers.

I would really love to be able to afford to do all the things you listed above. I would do it in a heartbeat. if I ever hit the lottery we will have the darndest reunion ever. but I only play when it gets over 150,000,000.00. and then just part of the time.


----------



## Gottagofishn

My wife and I really enjoyed meeting everyone and sharing a few stories. I look forward to seeing you all on the water. Planks was a nice choice, good food, nice atmosphere, friendly staff.
Good time, can’t wait till the next one.
Brandon, thanks for the pie!
Al


----------



## Ruminator

Sherman, I'm really sorry you were one of the guys who couldn't make it. 
I purposely made my suggestion beyond credible just to make it crazy. All in good fun my friend. My mind is still in the great mood from at Planks.

Let me fill you and everyone in with... "the rest of the story".

Back when OGF was privately owned by a small ownership group, we as that group put on a big pig roast with a catered dinner for after our OGF Annual Lake Erie Open Walleye tournament that we called the Hawgfest.
This took place as the setting for our Awards Banquet to honor the fishing teams who won, and placed in the tournament to give them their winning prizes.
It was open and free to any OGF members who came. As the owners, we also solicited free donations of Erie walleye gear and tackle that we gave away.
It was a huge affair that we rented the hall on the east side of Vermilion called "Vermilion-On-The-Lake".

It was to my memories of these tourneys that my mind went as a resource to draw from for my post to you.
No offense meant, and I apologize if I caused any.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ruminator said:


> Sherman, I'm really sorry you were one of the guys who couldn't make it.
> I purposely made my suggestion beyond credible just to make it crazy. All in good fun my friend. My mind is still in the great mood from at Planks.
> 
> Let me fill you and everyone in with... "the rest of the story".
> 
> Back when OGF was privately owned by a small ownership group, we as that group put on a big pig roast with a catered dinner for after our OGF Annual Lake Erie Open Walleye tournament that we called the Hawgfest.
> This took place as the setting for our Awards Banquet to honor the fishing teams who won, and placed in the tournament to give them their winning prizes.
> It was open and free to any OGF members who came. As the owners, we also solicited free donations of Erie walleye gear and tackle that we gave away.
> It was a huge affair that we rented the hall on the east side of Vermilion called "Vermilion-On-The-Lake".
> 
> It was to my memories of these tourneys that my mind went as a resource to draw from for my post to you.
> No offense meant, and I apologize if I caused any.


Hes a bit sensitive.....picks on. Us too


----------



## One guy and a boat

Really enjoyed meeting all you guys/gals that attended yesterdays lunch. Great to put a face to a name. Planks was a good choice, excellent location and atmosphere there. Looking forward to the next whether it be summer\winter.

Thank you to Shakedown for the pizza. Much appreciated.

1basshunter for the tip on roys bait and tackle. What was the hot color ?

Props to outwest for making the long drive and killer venison treats. Very tasty.

Special thanks Ruminator &Snakecharmer for the company on the drive. Made the time fly.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Ruminator said:


> Sherman, I'm really sorry you were one of the guys who couldn't make it.
> I purposely made my suggestion beyond credible just to make it crazy. All in good fun my friend. My mind is still in the great mood from at Planks.
> 
> Let me fill you and everyone in with... "the rest of the story".
> 
> Back when OGF was privately owned by a small ownership group, we as that group put on a big pig roast with a catered dinner for after our OGF Annual Lake Erie Open Walleye tournament that we called the Hawgfest.
> This took place as the setting for our Awards Banquet to honor the fishing teams who won, and placed in the tournament to give them their winning prizes.
> It was open and free to any OGF members who came. As the owners, we also solicited free donations of Erie walleye gear and tackle that we gave away.
> It was a huge affair that we rented the hall on the east side of Vermilion called "Vermilion-On-The-Lake".
> 
> It was to my memories of these tourneys that my mind went as a resource to draw from for my post to you.
> No offense meant, and I apologize if I caused any.


you couldn't offend me if you tried. fw, bh, and sometimes st and others use me to take out there frustrations on. if I wasnt thick skinned I couldn't stay on the derailer thread. even lazy takes a jab at me sometimes. you have nothing to feel bad about. sometimes I do get a little annoyed when almost every post is at me. but I get over it and move on.


----------



## ress

Sherm you the man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> you couldn't offend me if you tried. fw, bh, and sometimes st and others use me to take out there frustrations on. if I wasnt thick skinned I couldn't stay on the derailer thread. even lazy takes a jab at me sometimes. you have nothing to feel bad about. sometimes I do get a little annoyed when almost every post is at me. but I get over it and move on.


I wish someone would pick on me a little bit. I always feel left out....muhahaha


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> I wish someone would pick on me a little bit. I always feel left out....muhahaha


You lied about bringing the bikini girl... Maybe she was with Sherm?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> You lied about bringing the bikini girl... Maybe she was with Sherm?


You had just missed her. We were there early


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> You lied about bringing the bikini girl... Maybe she was with Sherm?





Saugeye Tom said:


> You had just missed her. We were there early


She was the reason I was late.


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> you couldn't offend me if you tried. fw, bh, and sometimes st and others use me to take out there frustrations on. if I wasnt thick skinned I couldn't stay on the derailer thread. even lazy takes a jab at me sometimes. you have nothing to feel bad about. sometimes I do get a little annoyed when almost every post is at me. but I get over it and move on.


And uncle Sherm...you know you love every minute of it.
Besides that...you always give as good as you get.

FWIW...done with the New Years resolution.


----------



## scioto_alex

I owe all of you an explanation and an apology for being a no-show.

I moved out of my house under duress, because I owed property taxes. At least I was able to sell the place before it was foreclosed out from under me. Going through the place and deciding what to take and what to leave was like pulling my own teeth out with no pain killers.

Two weeks ago I was coughing up a mix of phlegm and blood that looked exactly like catsup when I spat it into the sink.











I feel better now. I feel normal again. I still have no home and I'm half-blind. But hey, forward I go.

I'm glad to see that the meeting went well. OGF is a strong community and that kind of event develops relationships "In Real Life" as they say. 

I think it's funny as heck that you all know that I don't fish but you still tolerate me as a sort of resident environmentalist troll. But we share an interest in the quality of the streams and you are my thousand eyes out there, reporting on conditions. I joined here as FOSR and I'm surprised that no other watershed group in all of Ohio is here. (as far as I know)

We have our differences. I seem to be the only donkey in a herd of elephants. So it goes. I try to stay quiet about that.

I add a vote for some kind of summer meeting. Grills and smokers. Tents, families, kids running around, campfire. FOOD. 

I wish all of you well.


----------



## Workingman

Alex, I'm sorry for you troubles brother! I hope things swing around for you and you can have some peace!Take a walk, enjoy some nature and breathe my friend!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Workingman said:


> Alex, I'm sorry for you troubles brother! I hope things swing around for you and you can have some peace!Take a walk, enjoy some nature and breathe my friend!


AND PICK Up A ROD N REEL


----------



## Snakecharmer

So Saugeye Tom, do we have a date for next years gettogether? You did such a great job, I nominate you as the 2021 OGF Gathering Chairman. All in favor say "Aye".


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snakecharmer said:


> So Saugeye Tom, do we have a date for next years gettogether? You did such a great job, I nominate you as the 2021 OGF Gathering Chairman. All in favor say "Aye".


Who is this


----------



## Snakecharmer

AYE


----------



## NewbreedFishing

You know that is my job!!
BALL BUSTA


Saugeye Tom said:


> I wish someone would pick on me a little bit.


It was a fun time and surprisingly a good sized crowd. 
Thanks Saugeye Tom, Fastwater and their entourage! 
Rumi Jim and the guys that came down from NE Ohio, Shakedown for the food.

I made a few fishing buddys, and as fast as I lose them, that is a good thing!  

Could be a deadly task, but I want to teach 1Basshunter the Newbreed way of fishing  He is still using spoons!! LOL



Saugeye Tom said:


> I wish someone would pick on me a little bit.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> So Saugeye Tom, do we have a date for next years gettogether? You did such a great job, I nominate you as the 2021 OGF Gathering Chairman. All in favor say "Aye".


AYE!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

NewbreedFishing said:


> You know that is my job!!
> BALL BUSTA
> 
> 
> It was a fun time and surprisingly a good sized crowd.
> Thanks Saugeye Tom, Fastwater and their entourage!
> Rumi Jim and the guys that came down from NE Ohio, Shakedown for the food.
> 
> I made a few fishing buddys, and as fast as I lose them, that is a good thing!
> 
> Could be a deadly task, but I want to teach 1Basshunter the Newbreed way of fishing  He is still using spoons!! LOL


LORD MITCH ROB HAS NEVER BEEN IN A BASS BOAT BEFORE HE LIKES CAT FISHIN


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> LORD MITCH ROB HAS NEVER BEEN IN A BASS BOAT BEFORE HE LIKES CAT FISHIN


Usin Wheatie balls.


----------



## 1basshunter

fastwater said:


> Usin Wheatie balls.


You’re bullying me and it’s Supposed to be a bully free zone


----------



## 1basshunter

One guy and a boat said:


> Really enjoyed meeting all you guys/gals that attended yesterdays lunch. Great to put a face to a name. Planks was a good choice, excellent location and atmosphere there. Looking forward to the next whether it be summer\winter.
> 
> Thank you to Shakedown for the pizza. Much appreciated.
> 
> 1basshunter for the tip on roys bait and tackle. What was the hot color ?
> 
> Props to outwest for making the long drive and killer venison treats. Very tasty.
> 
> Special thanks Ruminator &Snakecharmer for the company on the drive. Made the time fly.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


The color that has been the best for me so far is glow red


----------



## 1basshunter

Could be a deadly task said:


> I am very good at spoon fishing for smallmouth by the time You’re done taking notes you’ll be able to write a book a best seller at that


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Fun time...I wanted the last post....good bye to the thread


----------



## KaGee

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fun time...I wanted the last post....good bye to the thread


Yepper... time to say goodbye until next year.
Take all further conversation back to the original "Derailer" thread.
Goodnight Lucy!


----------

